
The Computer was a Fish (George R. R. Martin, 1972) - tosh
https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/track?uri=urn%3Aaaid%3Ascds%3AUS%3Ac48b56ea-c735-48f0-b25e-e1dec5d78367#pageNum=61
======
tosh
article is on page 62

